# Moving



## Chief (Apr 1, 2007)

Alright the day has come. On Wednesday I will be moving and will not have internet connection until most likely the weekend. This is going to be a fun week.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 1, 2007)

Good luck, try to stay sane!


----------



## Chief (Apr 1, 2007)

I'll try, but no promises. This may turn ugly.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 1, 2007)

Haha! I've moved 4 times in the past 2 years!


----------



## Chief (Apr 20, 2007)

All right I'm back. Though I'm stuck with High-speed DSL which isn't really High-speed. they just put "High-Speed" in front to make you feel better. 

So...did I miss anything while I was gone?


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 20, 2007)

What kinda speed do you get out of it? I get about 2400kB/sec.


----------



## Chief (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm using wireless and it runs at 48Mbps. Of course we had a guy look at it today. When I wrote that it was a lot slower. Not to mention after 5-10 minutes the connection would quit.

Still nothing compared to comcast, but they don't have service out where I am now.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2007)

48Mbps on wireless is pretty darn good. A lot of wireless you are lucky to get 10Mbps.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 21, 2007)

Very true...


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 23, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Haha! I've moved 4 times in the past 2 years!


 BIG DEAL! You're a Marine for God's sake. They just pick up your cage and plop you down somewhere else. Feeding time is always the same. (Sorry mkloby! The Retired U.S.Navy Senior Chief Petty Officer came out in me again.) HaHa!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 24, 2007)

Sup Senior, I was a Second Class back in the mid 90's, served with ST4 and 2.... Its our duty to give these Jarheads as much sh!t as possible, and I do on a regular basis...

Welcome..


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 24, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Sup Senior, I was a Second Class back in the mid 90's, served with ST4 and 2.... Its our duty to give these Jarheads as much sh!t as possible, and I do on a regular basis...
> 
> Welcome..



Hey Shipmate Nice to see another squid onboard. And you're right, it's our duty as higher life forms to keep those grunts on their toes.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 25, 2007)

Theres a few of us here and only a couple of Jarheads, so it works out nicely...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 25, 2007)

And even more of us Army pukes!


----------



## timshatz (Apr 25, 2007)

DOUGRD said:


> BIG DEAL! You're a Marine for God's sake. They just pick up your cage and plop you down somewhere else. Feeding time is always the same. (Sorry mkloby! The Retired U.S.Navy Senior Chief Petty Officer came out in me again.) HaHa!!!



That was good. Good chuckle.


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you Timshatz! Every once in a while I get inspired. Hey Der crewchief I got a soft spot for the Army so you're in a No Fire Zone. My younger brother was a Huey pilot and my daughter was in the Army band stationed in Wiesbaden from late '96 to 2000.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2007)

Very cool, I used to fly up the Wiesbaden all the time. I hate the kasernes there though because they are so spread out in Wiesbaden.

Where did your brother fly Hueys out of. I was a Blackhawk Crewchief.


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 26, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Very cool, I used to fly up the Wiesbaden all the time. I hate the kasernes there though because they are so spread out in Wiesbaden.
> 
> Where did your brother fly Hueys out of. I was a Blackhawk Crewchief.



This was the late 1970's, early 1980's. He did one tour in Korea and then went to FT. Rucker for instructor duty. Unfortunately he and his two students and a fellow instructor bought the farm on 4/14/82. (Hard times for everyone) You know how it is, I'm sure you've had friends go in, I think almost everyone who stays in aviation for any length of time has lost some one they knew.


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 26, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Very cool, I used to fly up the Wiesbaden all the time. I hate the kasernes there though because they are so spread out in Wiesbaden.
> 
> .


Talking about Germany, my wife's and my favorite spot is the area around the Neuschwanstein castle. We keep saying that if we ever win the lottery we're moving there. What's your favorite spot over there?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear about ur brother Doug....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2007)

DOUGRD said:


> This was the late 1970's, early 1980's. He did one tour in Korea and then went to FT. Rucker for instructor duty. Unfortunately he and his two students and a fellow instructor bought the farm on 4/14/82. (Hard times for everyone) You know how it is, I'm sure you've had friends go in, I think almost everyone who stays in aviation for any length of time has lost some one they knew.



Sorry to hear about your brother. I am going to have to ask my dad if he was at Flight School at that time.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2007)

DOUGRD said:


> Talking about Germany, my wife's and my favorite spot is the area around the Neuschwanstein castle. We keep saying that if we ever win the lottery we're moving there. What's your favorite spot over there?



My favorite area would have to be at tie between Schwäbische region (which is where I lived for 20 years of my life, it contains the Blackforest), the Frankonian region (where I live now, it is in northern Bavaria and very beautiful with lots of lakes to hang out at), and the southern Bavarian region (Alps and the area where Neuschwanstein is).


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 28, 2007)

Lesofprimus Der Crewchief: Thanks guys, I appreciate that. Just a few days ago marked the twenty-fifth anniversary of the crash but it doesn't seem like it was that long ago. Being the sentimental slob that I am, I don't fly the flag here in Minnesota during the winter because of the crappy weather but I always wait until April 14th to put it up for the first time and then at Half Mast for that first day. Now do you want to hear a real strange coincidence. I've lived here in MN for 15 years now, the first 13 years I was less than 10 miles away from one of my brothers two students home. I didn't know that until last year though. Talk about small world!?


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 28, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Sorry to hear about your brother. I am going to have to ask my dad if he was at Flight School at that time.



If your dad was there around that time frame tell him it was huey "A-08" ( I'll never forget that f-ckin' number.)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

I will ask him, next time we talk on the phone. I really doubt it was during that time because our whole family was there at Mother Rucker with him and I dont recall that, but then again I was a little kid at the time...


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 28, 2007)

OK, when you talk to your dad please find out if he was there. Talking about the southern Bavarian area, I've got to admit that I think it is one of the most beautiful and scenic areas I have ever visited. When my wife, my parents and I drove from Fusen over to the Linderhof castle we must have stopped a half dozen times just to enjoy the view.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2007)

It is certainly beautiful.


----------

